# Lightest wheels possible?



## amper (Jun 27, 2000)

I'm looking for new wheels for an A4 Golf or GTI, preferably with a 5-spoke pattern, in 17x7 ET 35 -40 that are as light as possible and non-ugly. So far, I've settled on the O.Z. Racing Crono Evolutions as the most likely candidate (wheelsweights.net lists these as 19lbs. for the 18x8), but Tire Rack doesn't seem to carry to 17x7's--they only list the 17x8's for the A4 chassis. Any suggestions?



[Modified by amper, 2:27 AM 6-13-2002]


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Lightest wheels possible? (amper)*

I'm assuming you're going to be putting a 225 wheel on that?
Get the 8" wide ones. The tire will fit better. A friend of mine has 17x8 ET35, and they fit great, and look awesome. No rubbing, even on a Road Course.
Pic is big, so I won't post it up and slow the thread.
http://www.driverfound.org/members/ege/side.jpg
If all you care about is weight... look at the Kosei K1.


[Modified by Surf Green, 6:35 AM 6-13-2002]


----------



## amper (Jun 27, 2000)

*Re: Lightest wheels possible? (Surf Green)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I'm assuming you're going to be putting a 225 wheel on that?
Get the 8" wide ones. The tire will fit better. A friend of mine has 17x8 ET35, and they fit great, and look awesome. No rubbing, even on a Road Course.
If all you care about is weight... look at the Kosei K1.[HR][/HR]​I'd like to stick with the size that VW uses for its factory standard, which is 17x7 with a 225/45-17. I think that VW's engineers might know a bit more about the way a wheel system should perform than most people, who seem to be following the current aftermarket styling-driven sensiblility, that seems to dictate putting on the widest wheel that a particular tire will fit on.
Besides, 17x7's will be a bit lighter than 17x8's, and I know that O.Z. Racing makes these in a 17x7 fitment for VW's.
It's easy to see from that pic that the sidewall of the tire is deformed outward, which compromises the performance of the tire.
As far as the Kosei's go, the K1's are a six-spoke design, and I'd really like to go with a 5-spoke wheel. I'd also like to avoid putting obviously Japanese racer-boy wheels on my German car.


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Lightest wheels possible? (amper)*

VW put the Eagle GA onto Mk3 VR6's, and Eagle RSA 15" wheels onto Mk4 VR6's...
Yeah... they know what they're doing.








Kosei K1 = "obviously Japanese racer-boy"







Uh-huh. Whatever. The japanese don't make any quality products. You asked... I answered.
But as a Summit Point Group2 driver... I guess I don't know jack about keeping a car on the road...


----------



## cosmic_gti (Jul 14, 1999)

*Re: Lightest wheels possible? (Surf Green)*

Sick 'em Surf!!!
Yes, VW engineers know more about how tires perform than your average joe, but they are also saddled with cost, fuel ecomomy, and comfort concerns (and probably dozens more... but mostly cost







). If you're looking for performance, you'd pick a much different setup than the stock one. Period.


----------



## veedub11 (Mar 10, 2002)

*Re: Lightest wheels possible? (cosmic_gti)*

you there Surf Green?


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Lightest wheels possible? (veedub11)*

Yeah... I've been busy. I'll call you tonight.
If you're sticking with the 2.0 strut bearings, that's all you'll need to get.
Everything else (spring caps, boots, bumpstops are all re-useable). I think (emphasize think) that the VR6 upgrade is just the different bearing. When I did it on MikeD's car, We still needed the 2.0 spring cap. His car was screwed up though, after it had been stolen, and driven around without springs...


----------



## veedub11 (Mar 10, 2002)

*Re: Lightest wheels possible? (Surf Green)*

That is perfectly fine, I've been busy too. I have everything, and I'll expect to hear from you later. Thanx


----------



## amper (Jun 27, 2000)

*Re: Lightest wheels possible? (Surf Green)*

Maybe you can't tell the difference between tires and wheels? Or maybe you just have ego problems? 
Am I supposed to be impressed that you are a "Summit Point Group2 driver"? I don't even know what that is, although I can infer from the context that it involves some sort of driving.
I was making an engineering observation concerning the relationship between wheel and tire section widths, not trying to insult you. Get over yourself.
And yes, those Kosei's *are* "obviously Japanese racer-boy" wheels. This has nothing to do with the quality of manufacture of Kosei wheels, or Japanese products in general, which is among the highest.
If you need to flame other people for stating a non-offensive opinion, your opinions aren't very credible.
If you don't think VW's engineers know what they are doing, why did you buy a VW? Why are you a VWVortex member? Stop wasting our time here.
quote:[HR][/HR]VW put the Eagle GA onto Mk3 VR6's, and Eagle RSA 15" wheels onto Mk4 VR6's...
Yeah... they know what they're doing.








Kosei K1 = "obviously Japanese racer-boy"







Uh-huh. Whatever. The japanese don't make any quality products. You asked... I answered.
But as a Summit Point Group2 driver... I guess I don't know jack about keeping a car on the road...[HR][/HR]​

[Modified by amper, 12:14 PM 6-13-2002]


----------



## Eric @ TIRE RACK (Jan 27, 2000)

*Re: Lightest wheels possible? (amper)*

The lightest 17" wheels I carry are 7.5 and 8" wide. Didn't you listen to Pontiac, "wider is better"?








The O.Z. Crono Evo is 17X8 for a Mk IV, and heavier that the O.Z. Superleggera or the even lighter SSR Comp. Wheel weights are listed in FAQ Wheel Tech at the top of the forum.
Wider wheels bring with them a little extra cornering traction and responsiveness. I have seen 1/2-inch increases in rim width provide 2-3% more cornering traction at the limit (as measured on instrumented tire test machines) and slightly faster steering response that would probably be noticed only by relatively experienced drivers. Additionally, wider wheels would also result in slightly firmer ride qualities.
About the only car manufacturers that get it right are those that don't compormise. Say Ferrari. VW builds a Golf for 17-?? old boys. Old boys don't want 17" wheels and Eibach springs. Young pups don't want 15" and automatics. Am I making sense? If VW did it right then nobody could or would bother making a chip, bigger turbo, upgraded brakes, etc. 









For best service, contact me via phone or post on the W&T
forum. E-mail messages will require a longer response time.




[Modified by [email protected], 3:44 PM 6-13-2002]


----------



## amper (Jun 27, 2000)

*Re: Lightest wheels possible? ([email protected])*

Isn't that supposed to be "Aoha laoola"?








I haven't yet met a 17 year old, or even a 21 year old, who makes enough money afford a Jetta...
While it may be true that many young pups want 17" wheels and Eibach springs, there are plenty of "old boys" who want them too, judging from the OEM equipment on cars even more expensive than VW's.
BTW, am I an "old boy" because I can afford to modify my car, or a "young pup" because I want to modify it?
Yes, wider wheels, all other things being equal, will give you increased cornering hold. They also weigh more, leading to decreased suspension response and acceleration. They cost more as well (good for Tire Rack, not so good for me).
I do not at all agree that wider wheels offer increased steering response. Wider wheels offer *decreased* steering response, as there is more turning resistance. It's a simple matter of physics.
Wider wheels also do not offer firmer ride quality. Ride quality, as far as a wheel system is concerned, is determined by the compliance of the sidewall, which is not determined by wheel width, and the inertial moment of the system, which is adversly affected by increasing the mass of the wheel system.

quote:[HR][/HR]The lightest 17" wheels I carry are 7.5 and 8" wide. Didn't you listen to Pontiac, "wider is better"?








The O.Z. Crono Evo is 17X8 for a Mk IV/A4, and heavier that the O.Z. Superleggera or the even lighter SSR Comp. Wheel weights are listed in FAQ Wheel Tech at the top of the forum.
Wider wheels bring with them a little extra cornering traction and responsiveness. I have seen 1/2-inch increases in rim width provide 2-3% more cornering traction at the limit (as measured on instrumented tire test machines) and slightly faster steering response that would probably be noticed only by relatively experienced drivers. Additionally, wider wheels would also result in slightly firmer ride qualities.
About the only car manufacturers that get it right are those that don't compormise. Say Ferrari. VW builds a Jetta for 17-?? old boys. Old boys don't want 17" wheels and Eibach springs. jYoung pups don't want 15" and automatics. Am I making sense? 
[HR][/HR]​


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Lightest wheels possible? (amper)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Or maybe you just have ego problems?[HR][/HR]​No... you asked for the "Lightest Wheel Possible"
You did ask for 5 spoke, but if you would take your BP medicine, and not go picking... you'll also notice that I said, If weight is the only concern, check out the Kosei's... cause... well... they are... umm... Light? And I know lots of VW guys who run those wheels.
quote:[HR][/HR]I was making an engineering observation[HR][/HR]​Too bad your observation is wrong...
quote:[HR][/HR]If you need to flame other people for stating a non-offensive opinion, your opinions aren't very credible.[HR][/HR]​I wasn't the one who started pickin, and saying that I don't know what's up... And now it seems you can't handle it in return... And opinons are credible if they are based on fact... no matter how upset those facts make you...
quote:[HR][/HR]If you don't think VW's engineers know what they are doing, why did you buy a VW? Why are you a VWVortex member? Stop wasting our time here.[HR][/HR]​Ugh... You are hopeless...
You want a light wheel, creating the (apparently incorrect) inference that you are interested in higher performance than the typical Trixie that buys the typical Jetta. Excuse me for thinking you want better.
Why am I a VWVortex member? I should ask you the same question. This website is for... ENTHUSIASTS. You know... people who buy parts for their cars for particular reasons. (i.e. Light Rims for Increased Performance...)
Wasting 'our' time? Pshaw...







You and who? There are alot of people out there who are very interested in the opinions of people (like me), who are *serious* about driving, have *real* track experience, which is where real wheel and tire opinions come from. That's what you asked for, and that's what I gave you.


----------



## amper (Jun 27, 2000)

*Re: Lightest wheels possible? (Surf Green)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Too bad your observation is wrong...[HR][/HR]​I'm wrong that the sidewalls of the tires in the pic you linked to are deformed? It's obvious from the pic! If you don't know that's a bad thing, you should read more. Tires aren't made to operate that way.
quote:[HR][/HR]I wasn't the one who started pickin, and saying that I don't know what's up... And now it seems you can't handle it in return... And opinons are credible if they are based on fact... no matter how upset those facts make you...[HR][/HR]​Umm...yes, you were. I didn't insult you. I simply expressed my opinion of the styling of a wheel that you don't even own--and you felt offended by this? Facts? What facts? You haven't stated any facts. You have only stated your rather narrow opinions.
You implied that I am mistaken in my belief that VW knows how to choose a section width (and foolish for believing so) because you are dissatisfied with Goodyear tires. What does that have to do with the section width? BTW, I agree with you about the Goodyears. They are, shall we say, less than an optimal choice.
quote:[HR][/HR]Ugh... You are hopeless...
You want a light wheel, creating the (apparently incorrect) inference that you are interested in higher performance than the typical Trixie that buys the typical Jetta. Excuse me for thinking you want better.[HR][/HR]​Again, you choose insulting words without cause.
quote:[HR][/HR]Why am I a VWVortex member? I should ask you the same question. This website is for... ENTHUSIASTS. You know... people who buy parts for their cars for particular reasons. (i.e. Light Rims for Increased Performance...)[HR][/HR]​My what a narrow definition of enthusiast...
quote:[HR][/HR]There are alot of people out there who are very interested in the opinions of people (like me), who are *serious* about driving, have *real* track experience, which is where real wheel and tire opinions come from.[HR][/HR]​You seem to be inferring that I'm not "serious about driving" and that I have no "real track experience". You don't know anything about me. And by the way, the street environment is much more demanding of a wheel system than the track, which is usually a carefully controlled environment, so I'm still not impressed with your supposed "real track experience".
And I'm certainly not impressed with your debating skills!


----------



## vwgtirob (Aug 16, 2001)

*Re: Lightest wheels possible? (amper)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I haven't yet met a 17 year old, or even a 21 year old, who makes enough money afford a Jetta...[HR][/HR]​I bought a new '99 GTI GLS when I was 19 and a new '00 A4 2.8Q when I was 20. What does that matter? And what about the old "parent-subsidized" car purchase plan some kids have








quote:[HR][/HR]Yes, wider wheels, all other things being equal, will give you increased cornering hold. They also weigh more, leading to decreased suspension response and acceleration. They cost more as well (good for Tire Rack, not so good for me).[HR][/HR]​That's fine. But the wheels you're looking at (OZ Crono Evo) are only available in 8" widths in Mk4 fitments. If you're that interested in weight reduction, go with Volk Racing wheels. You can get the exact width/diameter/offset you want, but even they don't make a 17" that's narrower than 7.5". An 18"x8.5" is 16lbs.


----------



## vwgtirob (Aug 16, 2001)

*Re: Lightest wheels possible? (amper)*

quote:[HR][/HR]You implied that I am mistaken in my belief that VW knows how to choose a section width (and foolish for believing so) because you are dissatisfied with Goodyear tires. What does that have to do with the section width? BTW, I agree with you about the Goodyears. They are, shall we say, less than an optimal choice.[HR][/HR]​Their chosen section width is based upon their design criteria. Which may include lower rolling resistance, reduced steering response (for "safety"), inclement weather performance (wider tires are more likely to hydroplane and are worse in the snow), and cost (more rubber and more aluminum = more money).
Your design criteria seem different.


----------



## amper (Jun 27, 2000)

*Re: Lightest wheels possible? (vwgtirob)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I bought a new '99 GTI GLS when I was 19 and a new '00 A4 2.8Q when I was 20. What does that matter? And what about the old "parent-subsidized" car purchase plan some kids have







[HR][/HR]​Good for you! I wish I had had that kind of skishie back when.

quote:[HR][/HR]That's fine. But the wheels you're looking at (OZ Crono Evo) are only available in 8" widths in Mk4 fitments. If you're that interested in weight reduction, go with Volk Racing wheels. You can get the exact width/diameter/offset you want, but even they don't make a 17" that's narrower than 7.5". An 18"x8.5" is 16lbs.[HR][/HR]​I have the same problem with the Volks that I do with the SSR's and Kosei's. I don't like the way they look. To me, they scream "Hopped Up Honda". The O.Z.'s are much more refined in my opinion--a much better fit, stylewise, for a European car. Besides, VW Racing seems to have a fondness for O.Z.'s.
I guess there really isn't a whole lot else out there...oh well.
O.Z. Racing, according to their WWW site, *does* offer the 17x7 Crono Evo in a VW A4 chassis fitment.


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Lightest wheels possible? (amper)*

Pick and Twist.
If you can't disprove an illustration, ignore it, and instead point out things I didn't point out... Stellar method of arguing.
Had I decided to define every type of enthusiast... I could write a book.
I deceded to define the type of enthusiast that wants *LIGHT WHEELS*, because that's what you asked for. The fact that you bring up my comment as a narrow definition of an enthusiast only proves your desire to pick and twist.
So... instead of continuing on the current line of twist... Let's go back to the beginning.
quote:[HR][/HR] I think that VW's engineers might know a bit more about the way a wheel system should perform than most people,[HR][/HR]​This statement is so wrong that I don't even know where to start. Well... I did explain it earlier in the thread, so you can go back and read it at your leisure. When a VW engineer puts low performance tires (size, type) onto a high performance car, for the average schmuk that will drive it... and someone asks (presumably) for a better alternative... then yes.. there are people more knowledgable than the VW engineer responsible for 15" Eagle RSA tires.
quote:[HR][/HR]It's easy to see from that pic that the sidewall of the tire is deformed outward, which compromises the performance of the tire.[HR][/HR]​Hardly deformed to the extent you make it out to be, and nowhere near the streching done by the 'Euro' crowd. And that car does quite well on the track. In reality, the slight 'strech' (if you want to strech it so far as to call it strech) gives the sidewall more bracing during cornering. This is a much better alternative than stuffing a wide tire onto a narrow rim, and bending the tread surface at it's edges. Not only do you lose tread width, but you end up with eneven tread pressure on the road, and 2 circumferencial hot areas where the tread bend occurs.
quote:[HR][/HR]As far as the Kosei's go, the K1's are a six-spoke design, and I'd really like to go with a 5-spoke wheel.[HR][/HR]​What did I say about the Kosei's? "If all you care about is weight... look at the Kosei K1." This comment is hardly deserving of your following tissy.
quote:[HR][/HR]I'd also like to avoid putting obviously Japanese racer-boy wheels on my German car.[HR][/HR]​And how should the comment 'Japanese Racer-boy' be taken? In context, it is taken as... That's not good enough for my German car. Well... as I mentioned... If you are looking for a light, inexpensive wheel... it is a very good option. I don't like 6 spoke wheels either... but the K1 might end up as my best alternative for a good, light wheel.
Your 2nd post opened the can. You can close it whenever you like.


[Modified by Surf Green, 6:10 PM 6-13-2002]


----------



## vwgtirob (Aug 16, 2001)

*Re: Lightest wheels possible? (amper)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I have the same problem with the Volks that I do with the SSR's and Kosei's. I don't like the way they look. To me, they scream "Hopped Up Honda". The O.Z.'s are much more refined in my opinion--a much better fit, stylewise, for a European car. Besides, VW Racing seems to have a fondness for O.Z.'s.
I guess there really isn't a whole lot else out there...oh well.
O.Z. Racing, according to their WWW site, *does* offer the 17x7 Crono Evo in a VW A4 chassis fitment.[HR][/HR]​That 5-spoke style isn't a great stylistic fit for the VWs, but those tend to be the lightest wheels available. I don't know if the Crono Evo is available in the 17x7 in the US... Try http://www.ozwheels.com/, that's OZ Wheels in the US. Volk also makes mesh-style wheels that are VERY light, lighter than the lightest offerings from BBS. They're also very expensive.


----------



## amper (Jun 27, 2000)

*Re: Lightest wheels possible? (Surf Green)*

quote:[HR][/HR]This statement is so wrong that I don't even know where to start. Well... I did explain it earlier in the thread, so you can go back and read it at your leisure. When a VW engineer puts low performance tires (size, type) onto a high performance car, for the average schmuk that will drive it... and someone asks (presumably) for a better alternative... then yes.. there are people more knowledgable than the VW engineer responsible for 15" Eagle RSA tires.[HR][/HR]​Agreed. That guy should have been fired--incidentally, I only ever had one Goodyear on my Passat, and that was because it was an emergency and the Goodyear dealer was the only one open late on a Sunday afternoon, with me scheduled to leave for Canada the early the next morning. It's been Dunlops all the way for me. First came D67M's, and now I'm on my second set of SP Sport 5000's.
Still, you're ignoring the fact that my point concerned VW's choice of a wheel width for a particular tire section width.

quote:[HR][/HR]Hardly deformed to the extent you make it out to be, and nowhere near the streching done by the 'Euro' crowd. And that car does quite well on the track. In reality, the slight 'strech' (if you want to strech it so far as to call it strech) gives the sidewall more bracing during cornering. This is a much better alternative than stuffing a wide tire onto a narrow rim, and bending the tread surface at it's edges. Not only do you lose tread width, but you end up with eneven tread pressure on the road, and 2 circumferencial hot areas where the tread bend occurs.[HR][/HR]​It looks to me (in the pic) like it's too much, and I had thought you were trying to illustrate the 17x8 option. A slight stretch might indeed work as you say, but I'd hesitate to call a one inch increase a "slight" stretch. I stand by my belief that VAG designs these cars to perform safely at extended high speeds--they wouldn't have chosen a 17x7 wheel for a 225/45-17 tire across their entire model range if it wasn't the right size.
To bring up the example of my Passat again, VW spec'd a 15x6 for 215/50-15's, which would certainly qualify as "stuffing" in most peoples books. I ran my last set of SP Sport 5000's for over 50K miles, abusing them all the way (for street use, anyway...these were never raced), and never experienced any problems with uneven wear or other signs of heat damage. I drive hard.
quote:[HR][/HR]What did I say about the Kosei's? "If all you care about is weight... look at the Kosei K1." This comment is hardly deserving of your following tissy.
And how should the comment 'Japanese Racer-boy' be taken? In context, it is taken as... That's not good enough for my German car. Well... as I mentioned... If you are looking for a light, inexpensive wheel... it is a very good option. I don't like 6 spoke wheels either... but the K1 might end up as my best alternative for a good, light wheel.[HR][/HR]​I did appreciate the suggestion. I checked out the Kosei's right away. Unfortunately, I didn't like them for the aforementioned reason, and you for some odd reason took offense at that. 
If *you* would go back and read my original post, you'd remember that I was not looking for just the lightest wheels available, but suggestions for a light, 5-spoke, non-ugly wheel that might outdo the Crono's. The Kosei's hit 1 out of 3, in my book. Oh, well. 
Unfortunately for me, it seems that Kosei, SSR, and Volk seem to be the only companies out there interested in producing really light, strong wheels at a price that mere mortals can afford--and I don't like the designs of any of them except the SSR Integral, which isn't available for VW's, as far as I can tell. Of course, the Volks barely fit into that category anyway, at $500, or so, a pop.


----------



## K9jetta (Mar 28, 2001)

*Re: Lightest wheels possible? (amper)*

Axis has a 4 spoke wheel that supposedly only weighs approximately 15lbs in 17"...kinda ugly, but definately light...


----------



## amper (Jun 27, 2000)

*Re: Lightest wheels possible? (K9jetta)*

I wonder though, if a 4 spoke wheel doesn't compromise strength too much, with 90 degrees between supports.
Oddly enough, I didn't find the Axis Maglite quite that ugly. It's an interesting look, but again, I doubt those would hold up very well to northeastern roads. They also have a similarly designed 5-spoke called the VPD. Anybody know how much these two wheels weigh?

quote:[HR][/HR]Axis has a 4 spoke wheel that supposedly only weighs approximately 15lbs in 17"...kinda ugly, but definately light...[HR][/HR]​


----------



## ABDCorrado (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: Lightest wheels possible? (amper)*

I'm not sure your application, but I'm pretty sure your not going to have to worry about strength... 4 5 6 or 3 spokes unless your planning on jumping your car, or pushing 700+ hp or cornering beyond the ability of a porsche.


----------



## luisgp (Oct 18, 2001)

*Re: Lightest wheels possible? (ABDCorrado)*

Momo has some lightweight wheels in 17x7 that i'm sure would look gorgeous in you jetta.


----------



## Imola Yellow GTi (Oct 27, 2000)

VW stock wheels can go as wide as 7.5"
I've seen forged 18x7.5" around ~17".


----------



## Slynus (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: Lightest wheels possible? (ABDCorrado)*

If kids are bending rims with 5 or 6 spokes then a 4 spoke wont offer any more protection. there is more area to lend towards bending. That mixed with less suspension travel and a nice pothole could bend a 4 spoke wheel easier than a 5.


----------



## K9jetta (Mar 28, 2001)

*Re: Lightest wheels possible? (amper)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I wonder though, if a 4 spoke wheel doesn't compromise strength too much, with 90 degrees between supports.
Oddly enough, I didn't find the Axis Maglite quite that ugly. It's an interesting look, but again, I doubt those would hold up very well to northeastern roads. They also have a similarly designed 5-spoke called the VPD. Anybody know how much these two wheels weigh?[HR][/HR]​yeah, i pondered their strength as well...and i am kind of drawn to their "ugliness"; their kind of interesting and definately unique...


----------



## K9jetta (Mar 28, 2001)

*Re: Lightest wheels possible? (K9jetta)*

just so everyone knows what we're talking about:








i believe they call it the Mag-Lite (not like the one rolling around in your trunk!







) and i have no idea what the weight is anymore because it's no longer listed on the site i pulled this from...


----------



## davejafo (Apr 11, 2002)

*Re: Lightest wheels possible? (K9jetta)*

Just paint your car blue and yellow and call it Wolverine with these on it.







quote:[HR][/HR]just so everyone knows what we're talking about:








i believe they call it the Mag-Lite (not like the one rolling around in your trunk!







) and i have no idea what the weight is anymore because it's no longer listed on the site i pulled this from...[HR][/HR]​


----------



## maschinenvolkg60 (Nov 28, 2001)

*Re: Lightest wheels possible? ([email protected])*

quote:[HR][/HR]The lightest 17" wheels I carry are 7.5 and 8" wide. Didn't you listen to Pontiac, "wider is better"?








The O.Z. Crono Evo is 17X8 for a Mk IV, and heavier that the O.Z. Superleggera or the even lighter SSR Comp. Wheel weights are listed in FAQ Wheel Tech at the top of the forum.
Wider wheels bring with them a little extra cornering traction and responsiveness. I have seen 1/2-inch increases in rim width provide 2-3% more cornering traction at the limit (as measured on instrumented tire test machines) and slightly faster steering response that would probably be noticed only by relatively experienced drivers. Additionally, wider wheels would also result in slightly firmer ride qualities.
About the only car manufacturers that get it right are those that don't compormise. Say Ferrari. VW builds a Golf for 17-?? old boys. Old boys don't want 17" wheels and Eibach springs. Young pups don't want 15" and automatics. Am I making sense? If VW did it right then nobody could or would bother making a chip, bigger turbo, upgraded brakes, etc. 









For best service, contact me via phone or post on the W&T
forum. E-mail messages will require a longer response time.
[Modified by [email protected], 3:44 PM 6-13-2002][HR][/HR]​
I agree i move from 6.5 in winter and 7.5 in summer and the 7.5's are SOOOO much move responsive http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## matt007 (May 15, 2001)

*Re: Lightest wheels possible? (maschinenvolkg60)*

There's a certain point in which lighter is worse


----------



## Imola Yellow GTi (Oct 27, 2000)

*Re: Lightest wheels possible? (matt007)*

It depends heavily on construction... forged wheels are the most forgiving and allow more room in the balance between reliability and aesthetics.
Ex... Volks, BBS, etc etc...


----------



## jetrocVR616V (Nov 22, 2000)

*Re: Lightest wheels possible? (2001Bora)*

I have 17x7.5 K1's on my Jetta. Wrapped in 225/45/17 Ecsta V700's. This is about the bes combo you can get for a MK4 vw. When you consider all the options. The price to weight to performance is definately the best.
And BTW, I see more VWs and BMWs with K1's than any other car I have ever seen at the track. I wonder why this is?


----------



## bugged (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Lightest wheels possible? (jetrocVR616V)*

Lol, ask a question and then flame those who help.








The wheel you are talking about is not light by ANY standard. There are a dozen + wheels that are much, much lighter. Style choices are a different topic.
Each tire has a *range* of fitments. The wider rim within the RANGE will always give you better handling. The VW choice of 7.5 vs. 8 is based on DOT regs about not having tires beyond the fender. 
So, let me recap: 15x8 rim with a R-tire, and a properly tuned suspension, is the lightest/fastest choice possible, that will still allow full suspension travel in bump.


----------



## cooleremail (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: Lightest wheels possible? (bugged)*

Amper- I have the perfect solution for you!!



















[Modified by cooleremail, 8:56 PM 6-17-2002]


----------



## ripnvr6 (May 12, 2002)

*Re: Lightest wheels possible? (cooleremail)*

the lightest wheels i found are at centerline, they make a 17" forged wheel that weighs just 13.5 pounds! whats more, they are decent looking wheels! i'm looking at getting a set for my mk3 vr6 jetta as we speak. i have'nt heard anything bad about these wheels at all, so if you guys know something i dont please let me know.


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Lightest wheels possible? (bugged)*

quote:[HR][/HR]So, let me recap: 15x8 rim with a R-tire, and a properly tuned suspension, is the lightest/fastest choice possible, that will still allow full suspension travel in bump.[HR][/HR]​I wouldn't recommend this for a Mk4. Too much sidewall, even in a R-type tire. (Is there even a 25" tall 15" option in an R-comp tire?) For a Mk3, this would be the best setup, and is pretty much exactly what _I_ am looking for...
And, amper, if you think there are no choices in 17" wheels... imagine looking for a good, light, 7.5" wide wheel in a 15" diameter. I've seen 225 wide tires on those particular 15x6.5 rims, and they are stuffed.


[Modified by Surf Green, 3:12 PM 6-18-2002]


----------



## colnago (Apr 18, 2002)

*Re: Lightest wheels possible? (Surf Green)*

quote:[HR][/HR]But as a Summit Point Group2 driver... I guess I don't know jack about keeping a car on the road...[HR][/HR]​I know I'm off the topic, but I just wanted to know about getting my G60 on the track at Summit. I wanted to know if there are any clubs I can join that get track time where it may be a little less crowded that F.A.T.T.
Any info greatly appreciated.


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Lightest wheels possible? (colnago)*

FATT is all we do for now. NASA and some other clubs have events occasionally. You'd be alot better off asking this Q in the Motorsports Amateur section.
Unfortunately for the Group 1 Novices, it's been getting alot of publicity, and it fills up 6-8 months in advance.


----------



## dhype55 (Nov 9, 2000)

*Re: Lightest wheels possible? (Surf Green)*

If your gonna go light, espically in 17" size, go with a forged wheel. More $$$ for sure, but lightweight comes with a price.
Volk Racing has te-37 that are 16lbs
SSR Competition are 12.5lbs
OZ superlegga's are 15lbs


----------



## Charles R (Oct 26, 2001)

*Re: Lightest wheels possible? (Surf Green)*

quote:[HR][/HR]So, let me recap: 15x8 rim with a R-tire, and a properly tuned suspension, is the lightest/fastest choice possible, that will still allow full suspension travel in bump.
I wouldn't recommend this for a Mk4. Too much sidewall, even in a R-type tire. (Is there even a 25" tall 15" option in an R-comp tire?) For a Mk3, this would be the best setup, and is pretty much exactly what _I_ am looking for...[HR][/HR]​He never mentioned tire size. I'd use the 15's on an autocross car. A low profile 15" tire will benefit the gear ratios.
Although, after using a set of A032R's with a 225 section width, I'd say the MK4 needs a TON more tire for autocrossing. I'm thinking around 255 although I'm checking out the possibility of 275's with a 9 or 10 inch rim.


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Lightest wheels possible? (Charles R)*

quote:[HR][/HR]He never mentioned tire size. I'd use the 15's on an autocross car. A low profile 15" tire will benefit the gear ratios.[HR][/HR]​








And too low profile 15" wheel on a Mk4 (i.e. 23" Mk3 sized tires), and you bottom out the car in corners. (seen it happen)


----------



## jetrocVR616V (Nov 22, 2000)

*Re: Lightest wheels possible? (Surf Green)*

225 is plenty wide for auto-x. It is just that AO32's are road race tires. That is your problem
As for the 15's on a MK4, don't do it. I had a set of 15's with 225/50's and it rubbed the ground.


----------



## colnago (Apr 18, 2002)

*Re: Lightest wheels possible? (Surf Green)*

quote:[HR][/HR]FATT is all we do for now. NASA and some other clubs have events occasionally. You'd be alot better off asking this Q in the Motorsports Amateur section.
Unfortunately for the Group 1 Novices, it's been getting alot of publicity, and it fills up 6-8 months in advance.[HR][/HR]​Good lookin-out. Thanks.


----------



## Spektre (Jan 3, 2002)

*Re: Lightest wheels possible? (amper)*

SSR does make the Integrals for MK4 fitment - I have 17x7s on my 2001 Jetta, pretty light too at 16-17 lbs according to Eric


----------

